# Do You Get Pissed Off At Others' Ignorance ?



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

Most of us guys here are geeks. But we are not the only people in the world. There are also other "dumber mortals" who are simply too ignorant about technology. Do you get angry at them or their state ? Because many (including me) have confessed that its alright if they are ignorant, but if they stress their points and try to lecture you on what is right, it gets really annoying.

Let me give you some examples:



a friend of mine thinks 2mbps means 2mb download per second. Another thinks that the 100mbps in the lan icon means that the net is at 100mbps. They try to teach me everyday that the reason we get slow speeds of <256 kbps is because the "servers are overloaded" and when I tell them that the "b" in kbps is actually bits, not bytes. Here, they suddenly start laughing at me, bring in a few more people, and explain that a bit can't exist independently. How ever I explain them, they try to prove their statements right, and when I come to MP3 files of 128 kbps being smaller than what they should be, they tell me about mp3 being a "compressed format"

wherever you go, people think MP3 players are iPods. When I tell someone that I have an mp3 player, they ask you to show them your "iPod", or ask you "which company is your iPod from ?"

people think that in a windows computer, downloading files and keeping them in the F drive slows down the computer, where windows is installed in C drive, even when the drive is never accessed, and (if they are your parent) scold you telling that downloading causes the computer to become slow

people think that OS and Windows are one and the same, and if you tell them that you have Fedora, they say there is no such windows as fedora as no OS was released after vista, etc and if you run Compiz Fusion, the n00by Mr. Smart asks you "When did you upgrade to vista ?"
there are several more examples, where you can get harassed or even bullied by people who think you "got it all wrong", or instances where people with half knowledge or incorrect information take some other meaning out of what you say.

So how pissed off are you ? Me being on the extreme side with a limited level of patience and being a linux guy, I expereince frequent instances of a murderous sensation at others.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Most of us guys here are geeks.


My God!! People love to call themselves geeks!  I, for one, run away from this tag. I'm not a geek! No ways...



MetalheadGautham said:


> But we are not the only people in the world. There are also other "dumber mortals" who are simply too ignorant about technology. Do you get angry at them or their state ? Because many (including me) have confessed that its alright if they are ignorant, but if they stress their points and try to lecture you on what is right, it gets really annoying.


Best thing is to avoid them. Why do you wanna look like a fool arguing with another fool?



MetalheadGautham said:


> a friend of mine thinks 2mbps means 2mb download per second.


Actually your friend is correct! 2mbps means 2mb download per second!!  



MetalheadGautham said:


> ..and explain that a bit can't exist independently.


This sentence makes no sense! 



MetalheadGautham said:


> wherever you go, people think MP3 players are iPods. When I tell someone that I have an mp3 player, they ask you to show them your "iPod", or ask you "which company is your iPod from ?"


Blame Apple for that? 



MetalheadGautham said:


> So how pissed off are you ?


I try to explain. If they stick on to their side of story and shun me then I sit back and enjoy their ignorance. Do it once.. its the best stress buster!  You can laff all day remembering those "jokes" 



MetalheadGautham said:


> Me being on the extreme side


Extreme side?? 



MetalheadGautham said:


> ...with a *limited level of patience* and being a *linux guy*, I expereince frequent instances of a murderous sensation at others.


Are the two bolded things related in anyway??!!


----------



## Pathik (Mar 2, 2008)

N00bs are ok but adamant, unwilling_to_learn, foolish n00bs are very irritating..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 2, 2008)

he he very common one
one when i bought my 7600GT 256MB for 11.5k[which i though it was a steal when market price was some 12~12.5], friends laughed at me saying they cud easily get '256MB Geforce' card for 3k. the thing they were saying was 6200.

i got tired trying to make dem understand, then i gave up and said "yup, i was fooled badly".
Why dont u try DOOM3 on ur '256MB geforce' card?? nd showed them at ultra 1280*960. he he. so they started believing " their cards were not really 256 ones" lol
i gave up again.

but now i ve some friends who too are interested i technology and when some noobs says something noobish, we just agree them and laugh at the noobism some other time with the tech friends. Its pointless to argue with them. They ll just learn it their way.
And we didnt signed ny treaty to teach every noobs we counter.....do we?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> My God!! People love to call themselves geeks!  I, for one, run away from this tag. I'm not a geek! No ways...
> 
> 
> Best thing is to avoid them. Why do you wanna look like a fool arguing with another fool?
> ...


1. I don't mean the tag geek. I mean the *state of being aware of the current technology in computing
*
2. dude... you are really cool headed. But I am not. Arguementative nature is one thing I can never remove from myself

3. ... **** ...... ........

4. thats why I get even more pissed

5. then drgrudge will skin me alive

6. depends from person to person. When I am angry, I feel that the best way to remove my anger is by making someone else angry. Its like transfering my anger to them.

7. impatient. hate lil kids with leaky noses. get angry if someone mis-spells my name. guess the rest.

8. do you eat dosa with sause ?



dOm1naTOr said:


> he he very common one
> one when i bought my 7600GT 256MB for 11.5k[which i though it was a steal when market price was some 12~12.5], friends laughed at me saying they cud easily get '256MB Geforce' card for 3k. the thing they were saying was 6200.
> 
> i got tired trying to make dem understand, then i gave up and said "yup, i was fooled badly".
> ...


happens all the time. same about Pentium D and Pentium Dual Core. My friend tells me that he has a Core2 Duo procesor(actually one of the oldest models, with 1.44 ghz core speed and very weak) and that it can easily beat the pentium dual core E2160(OCed to max by assembler) system my another friend was going to buy on my advice.



Pathik said:


> N00bs are ok but adamant, unwilling_to_learn, foolish n00bs are very irritating..


fully agree on that.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 2, 2008)

Pathik said:


> ... but adamant, *unwilling_to_learn*...


Lolz..  you can use a space here! Digit forums support using a space 



MetalheadGautham said:


> 1. I don't mean the tag geek. I mean the *state of being aware of the current technology in computing
> *
> 2. dude... you are really cool headed. But I am not. Arguementative nature is one thing I can never remove from myself
> 
> ...


Sorry I can't relate your numbered points with my post so I'm kinda clueless which point is for what!!! 

Btw, Yes I like Dosa with sauce! 

Oh yes, one thing:





MetalheadGautham said:


> 1. I don't mean the tag geek. I mean the *state of being aware of the current technology in computing*


*
*In no way being aware of current technologies in computing means being a geek!! Thats a misconception and I hate it when someone calls me a geek! I'm perfectly normal person... I study, I earn, I freak out with friends, I go shopping with my GF, I speak on phone for like 3 hours in a day minimum, I goto multiplexes (tho I don't watch movies on laptop etc.), I enjoy driving on highways..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

^^ OK, I got the defination of geek wrong. But still, being a geek is also normal. Whats wrong with that ? Whats wrong with a little *extra* intrest in computers ?

PS: dosa with sauce... sheesh ! What is this world getting to ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^ OK, I got the defination of geek wrong. But still, being a geek is also normal. Whats wrong with that ? Whats wrong with a little *extra* intrest in computers ?


Arey, nothing wrong bhai 



MetalheadGautham said:


> PS: dosa with sauce... sheesh ! What is this world getting to ?


Try it once! you'll love it! 

Btw, I haf a friend who eats curd-rice with orange marmalade!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Arey, nothing wrong bhai


then why are you saying the geek term is bad ?


infra_red_dude said:


> Try it once! you'll love it!


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19a.gif


infra_red_dude said:


> Btw, I haf a friend who eats curd-rice with orange marmalade!!!


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39a.gif


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 2, 2008)

i rarely get pissed off but it happen today morning.as i was at cyber cafe chatting with the owner he is also a technician, a boy approaches and says his computer hangs up often. my friend said that it could be Ram problem then this kid  replies sayin may be there is a big virus in the Ram.


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 2, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Actually your friend is correct! 2mbps means 2mb download per second!!



after 14-15 days i just visited the forum and found what ? THIS ? now read :-

2mbps plan only gives approx 200 KB/s and not 2 MB/s

please clear yourself

SO Bsnl provides 2mbps i.e 200 KB/s
and 8mbps i.e 800 KB/s

for 2 MB/s speed u will require 20 mbps connection which i dont think is available in India . 

the fastest connections for home i have ever heard is/are in the Taiwan Region having 28 mbps connection speeds i.e 2.8 MB/s

See this

*www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&rls=en&hs=HkX&q=2000+kbps+=+?KBps&btnG=Search

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> i rarely get pissed off but it happen today morning.as i was at cyber cafe chatting with the owner he is also a technician, a boy approaches and says his computer hangs up often. my friend said that it could be Ram problem then this kid  replies sayin may be there is a big virus in the Ram.


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif thats crazy


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> then why are you saying the geek term is bad ?


Geek is not the correct term for ppl who are "interested in technology". Geek is a term who are "only interested in these things" and are outta touch from real world 



expertno.1 said:


> after 14-15 days i just visited the forum and found what ? THIS ? now read :-
> 
> 2mbps plan only gives approx 200 KB/s and not 2 MB/s
> 
> ...


Where has he mentioned 2MB/s? Its 2mbps! 

So his is friend is rite when he says 2mbps = 2mb per sec. = 2 megabits per sec! 

If his friend says 2mbps = 2megabytes per sec or = 2mBps then its wrong! So reading between the lines always helps


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

expertno.1 said:


> after 14-15 days i just visited the forum and found what ? THIS ? now read :-
> 
> 2mbps plan only gives approx 200 KB/s and not 2 MB/s
> 
> ...


>> 8 bits = 1 byte - (1)
>> 2 mega bits = 2/8 mega bytes - from (1)
=> 2 mega bits = 1/4 mega bytes - (2)
>> 1 mega byte = 1024 kilo bytes - (3)
=> 2 mega bits = 1/4 * 1024 mega bytes - from (3)
=> *2 mega bits = 256 kilo bytes

*hope you understood the calculation now(any body will understand it the way I typed)

moral of the story:

*BSNL 2MBPS means 256 kb in one second*


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 2, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> My God!! People love to call themselves geeks!  I, for one, run away from this tag. I'm not a geek! No ways...
> 
> 
> Best thing is to avoid them. Why do you wanna look like a fool arguing with another fool?
> ...





infra_red_dude said:


> Geek is not the correct term for ppl who are "interested in technology". Geek is a term who are "only interested in these things" and are outta touch from real world
> 
> Where has he mentioned 2MB/s? Its 2mbps!
> 
> ...



Haha i cant stop ROTFLOL.................
"makes difference in SPEAKING"   




Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Geek is not the correct term for ppl who are "interested in technology". Geek is a term who are "only interested in these things" and are outta touch from real world
> 
> Where has he mentioned 2MB/s? Its 2mbps!
> 
> ...


*www.bsatroop115.org/_borders/Scout_Sign.jpg.gif
now read between the lines 


expertno.1 said:


> Haha i cant stop ROTFLOL.................
> "makes difference in SPEAKING"
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't understand a single word. Please rewrite.


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 2, 2008)

listen bro in general language everyone speaks of mb per second then he means mega byte per second and not mega bit per second .....
even see yourself if you speak that u get 7 mb persecond speed of copying files from a cd then you mean mega byte and not mega bit .

i mean if we speak mb in general we analyse it as "mega byte"

and in speaking only not in typing .....

coz this topic is really a mess from each point of posters view ......so stop it .....we know what are the differences for mbps and MBps ....afterall we all are digitans .


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

^^though it all seems offtopic, you have touched the main point.
ppl like me get pissed off when people assume different meanings for things from what is actually true.


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^though it all seems offtopic, you have touched the main point.


Thats what i am here for  



> ppl like me get pissed off when people assume different meanings for things from what is actually true.



that happened with me in the "325 + songs thread ...." i almost got tired of making him understand the basic reasons and he always thought it from another point ....uuuuf 

anyways here is my intopic   :-

1. the cd-dvd local shopkeeper has dvd's .......in which one dvd has 6 movie ....like dvd comes 6in1 and blahblah but all are 4.8 gb ones . 

whenever i tell him that the picture quality is poor .....he says bhaiya its dvd quality !! see its DVD !! OMG OMG 

2 . he also converts that 6 movies dvd into  single cds and upon asking quality of picture he says "bhaiya yeh sab to DVD se copy kiya hua hai DVD quality hai " 

and then I DIE  

more i ahve in my mind ......will be posting wait.....


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Let me put the philosophy of humbleness on the backseat for a while.
> 
> This is my personal experience about a customer service lady in Exatt Boardand:
> 
> ...


when I got MY broadband first, the BSNL 250 scheme that was(then) 256 kbps and 400mb limit, the BSNL guy told that Surfing is free, there will be no charge at all, but you can only download 0.4 gb. I was a n00b back then (2 years back) and ate his words. But later, i realised my mistake and switched to 500 plan(exactly when 2mbps was launched)

I got really angry that time.



expertno.1 said:


> Thats what i am here for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we could have been twins...


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 2, 2008)

more : -

in cyber cafe commonly where i used to go .....he has blocked IMDB (internet movie databse ) after seeing me browsing it . 
the cafe wala thinks its the worlds largest site for downloading movies and blocked the port by the help of an engineer .

i told him its only a database site gibing movie info .....and he says "yeh to internet movie database site hai isme movie sab hoga kyonki database hai na !"

OMG

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

another one:

my friend thinks that as long as a software is opensource, it is substandard, because "Otherwise nobody will release it for free". he says this without ever understanding the meaning of opensource, and uses this arguement to tell that Linux and OOo(two things he never ever used) will suck compared to his "High End" Windows XP with Office XP.


----------



## hard_rock (Mar 2, 2008)

I'l not get pissed of by their stupidity. Instead I laugh at their stupidity.
One such thing that i've seen is that, when you are writing in ms word, they hit ctrl+s atleast 5 times so that it may not save the document,even though that saved icon at the bottom.
Another misconception i've seen is, my friends hit ctrl+alt+del harder when computer hangs, so that it recovers back faster. The harder they hit, the faster it will recover. he he.


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 2, 2008)

and one of the music nest shopkeeper keeps 15-20 files download at a time and says "sab file jaldi ho jaayega ek saaath download mein chalu kar diyen hai"


LOL




Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 2, 2008)

hard_rock said:


> I'l not get pissed of by their stupidity. Instead I laugh at their stupidity.
> One such thing that i've seen is that, when you are writing in ms word, they hit ctrl+s atleast 5 times so that it may not save the document,even though that saved icon at the bottom.
> Another misconception i've seen is, my friends hit ctrl+alt+del harder when computer hangs, so that it recovers back faster. The harder they hit, the faster it will recover. he he.


 ROTFL....

Is this thread about making fun of the ignorant people?!?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

expertno.1 said:


> and one of the music nest shopkeeper keeps 15-20 files download at a time and says "sab file jaldi ho jaayega ek saaath download mein chalu kar diyen hai"
> 
> 
> LOL
> ...


its true actually. If the bandwidth each site offers you is limited, then you won't utilise your full download potential unless you are also downloading some other file. Same applies to torrents. If one torrent is too slow, don't wait for it to complete and start another one. This way, you won't waste time.

PS: guess you too can join him now in the cyber clown club


infra_red_dude said:


> ROTFL....
> 
> Is this thread about making fun of the ignorant people?!?


indirectly yes.


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> its true actually. If the bandwidth each site offers you is limited, then you won't utilise your full download potential unless you are also downloading some other file. Same applies to torrents. If one torrent is too slow, don't wait for it to complete and start another one. This way, you won't waste time.
> 
> PS: guess you too can join him now in the cyber clown club
> 
> indirectly yes.



i dont think softpedia , download.com offer low bandwidth !
as he usually downloads from those

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

expertno.1 said:


> i dont think softpedia , download.com offer low bandwidth !
> as he usually downloads from those
> 
> Thanks
> ...


they do. Unless you use a download manager, the download won't be fast. (because download managers split file to multiple parts and take multiples of the alloted bandwidth)


----------



## praka123 (Mar 2, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> My God!! People love to call themselves geeks!  I, for one, run away from this tag. I'm not a geek! No ways...



exactly.I am *NOT* a geek!I am not into programming,sitting 24/7 infront of PC's finding how to hack something 


reg the threaD:well,n00bs and not-so tech-savvy ppl are not dedicated onto these subjects.so their ideas may be wrong.
I dont care for someone who says "windows is pc" etcetra


----------



## legolas (Mar 2, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> My God!! People love to call themselves geeks!  I, for one, run away from this tag. I'm not a geek! No ways...


Is there any ways, you confused between GEEK and NERD? I guess you are a geek?  Ergo the definitions from dictionary.com Some of you fall in the 2nd definition??? 

1.	a peculiar or otherwise dislikable person, esp. one who is perceived to be overly intellectual.
2.	a computer expert or enthusiast (a term of pride as self-reference, but often considered offensive when used by outsiders.)
3.	a carnival performer who performs sensationally morbid or disgusting acts, as biting off the head of a live chicken.


----------



## enticer86 (Mar 2, 2008)

Pathik said:


> N00bs are ok but adamant, unwilling_to_learn, foolish n00bs are very irritating..


+1

i guess my siggy says it all.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 2, 2008)

expertno.1 said:


> more : -
> 
> in cyber cafe commonly where i used to go .....he has *blocked IMDB* (internet movie databse ) after seeing me browsing it .
> the cafe wala thinks its the worlds largest site for downloading movies and *blocked the port* by the help of an engineer .
> ...


LOL! He blocked IMDB by blocking an entire port?!


----------



## Head Banger (Mar 2, 2008)

Great thread by ts.One of my friend thinks that pirated game CD's offer poor quality graphics(poor fella don't know that his system is outdated),but when i proved him wrong,he said that was a chance.Atleast he is buying orignal stuff because of his ignorance.


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 2, 2008)

expertno.1 said:


> Thats what i am here for
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ha ha ha
same here...


----------



## eggman (Mar 2, 2008)

I know many people who still thinks that Pentium 5 Exists. And when I ask them , why don't the companies advertise it or include in their models, they'll say "Oh! Ye to abhi US mein release hua hai, India mein aate aate 2 saal lag jayenge!!".(Oh!It has been released only in US. It'll take 2 more years to come to India.)....I have had many long arguments on it.........still they think P5 will be released in 09.


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 2, 2008)

Without reading the entire thread, 

Most user are naabs because Windows made them like that, especially in India. Apparently, BillyG's dream of a pc in every home(read Windows in every home and their money in my bank) has made more naabs than proper computer users. Oh yeah, I hate them with all my kith and kin,  I don't try to teach/preach them for any reason, I like to remember them as naabs and laugh at their titbrains.

What's wrong in geek? Yes, I'm a geek, I love being one, screw them all, I'm what I am and quite content with it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

ok, we needn't be full time geeks(doing nothing ecept computers) to know something.
for example, I am a tech guy, an author, a chess player, a guitarist, a science lover, a chef and a good friend at the same time.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 2, 2008)

What you know is what you have had experience with or probably read about. Not every Tom, Dick and Harry is blessed with the the abundance of knowledge that  probably any of you random snobbish posters have in this thread. You get pissed off cause they do what exactly? They address a mp3 player as an iPod.  Can you even hear yourself????? 

I bet you haver gone to a doctor after taking those self prescriptions or probably fell off a skateboard or whatever ..... Its this one elitist attitude that I SO hate in the OSS community. 

PS. I could go through this whole thread and nitpick HALF the things said here and prove it was wrong or what you said was technically incorrect.


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 2, 2008)

The rate at which computer is penetrating into the Indian homes does not match the rate at which people are learning. For most people owning a PC has just become like owing a TV. Everybody seems to buy one but nobody knows how to operate it. 90% of them can't diffrentiate between a CPU and a UPS.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 2, 2008)

Aaaaargh! dont even get me started on  getting pissed of at 'dumb' smart asses.

one of the hundreds on incidences happened when i was visiting my relatives just after passing my B.t CSe degree in 2004. They had purchased a computer for their children who were school kids. Unfortunately they were having problems with their explorer in the super stable windows 98. it kept crashing. They asked me to take a look and out of respect i did. But as almost everyone knows how difficult it is to eliminate such a problem, especially in some one else's pc. I tried the usual suspects, namely, virus scan, scandisk, empty temp, reinstall IE from the net etc.. but still it kept crashing so i tried to explain to them that it is not a easily correctable problem and the whole OS would need to be reinstalled which would take lots of time and i didnt have that much time.

my mami ji replied in her sweet knowitall tone - *"Humm. to tumahri computer engineering ko kya faida hua?"*    

she didnt herself even know the relation between the mouse and the pointer on the screen. only thr kids used the pc to surf and mail.

i felt like insanely mad at that time and almost started with all the f words. i myself at that time wasnt much an expert. after all u all know how different what we learn in college and what we practically do in real life is.

many such 'mad' feelings have happened to me on numerous such incidents of various circumstances. Now i just dont care.


----------



## vish786 (Mar 2, 2008)

*



			Re: Do You Get Pissed Off At Others' Ignorance ?
		
Click to expand...


*Yes every day & every minute , pisses me off & I just say 2 myself *



			eh Damn ! I met another fool 

Click to expand...

*
then all over again I start to explain/teach them problems pertaining to the issues.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 2, 2008)

this like "a person running inside bus saying hes in gr8 hurry"
lol

here most of ma friends asks me "how much ram does this game needs" and say ive 2GB ram nd will try it. But ive gone tired saying it wont run on mere ram. It needs a GPU. Then they ask-wat ram is for then? eh


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, this is a nice thread. Though I agree that lot of things frustrate us, we sometimes just can't compare the 'geekiness' inside us to other people. How will a pirated DVD seller know about lossy compression? DVD is a DVD for him and no matter what you tell and teach him, he'll ultimately be selling DVDs telling other naive people that all the movies will be in DVD clarity. The same goes with iPod. Any mp3 player that has been designed to look like an iPod will be sold as an iPod for people who can't really afford. It's a poor man's iPod. He doesn't care if it is the real thing or not. He wants his music and he gets it.

I've again heard a million times about kbps and kBps. Lot of people expect that you are supposed to get the full download speed from any server, no matter what. If they don't, the ISP sucks  I've also seen people buy dual core CPUs, HDs with huge storage capacity, only to play Freecell, Solitaire, Minesweeper and store few documents. 

There's one thing which is still fresh in my mind. One of my classmate was approached by her friend for a suggestion to buy a PC. Whenever a conversation regarding technology comes up, my ears are perked up  So, I thought I would just listen to the conversation. I was getting bored anway. Here's how the conversation went:
1->"Hey, I heard you bought a new PC, could you please give me the configuration?"
2->"Yeah. P4 CPU(no mention about motherboard), 40GB HD, 256MB RAM, *128X CD drive*, monitor, etc.
1->Cool. How much did it cost? 
2->I think 24k. I'll confirm the price for you tomorrow.

Can you imagine a 128X CD reader???? 

In another incident, the same girl asked one of her juniors to install MS Office for her!!!!!!!!!!!

She's an Information Science Engineer(so am I ) Now, she works for HCL and I'm jobless  How do you like that? 

It will be fair if one of your 'know-it-all' friends tries to act smart with you and you win the argument and you can compare him. Not everyone.


----------



## vish786 (Mar 2, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> She's an Information Science Engineer(so am I ) Now, she works for HCL and I'm jobless  How do you like that?



well this made my day


----------



## mehulved (Mar 2, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> In another incident, the same girl asked one of her juniors to install MS Office for her!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> She's an Information Science Engineer(so am I ) Now, she works for HCL and I'm jobless  How do you like that?


She got the job done. That's what boss wants


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

@phreakout: perhaps she has bothered to learn something after that while you are still your same old self ?


----------



## hullap (Mar 2, 2008)

Well my case is that when i say that im running linux they ask WHICH GAME IT IS.


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2008)

hullap said:


> Well my case is that when i say that im running linux they ask WHICH GAME IT IS.


rofl  thats the height of ignorance


----------



## hullap (Mar 2, 2008)

one more thing i remember.
one of my friends said to another friend " u know which WINDOWS hes usin,LINUX" and my other friend started laughing and i was laughin @ what T159 said ^^^


----------



## krazzy (Mar 2, 2008)

I wanted once to buy a 5-in-1 DVD of Harry Potter. When I went to the local pirated movie seller, he gave me the pirated version of Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix. It had 5.1 surround sound written on it. I told him that its 5.1 surround sound and not 5-in-1 DVD that I want. But he insisted. He insisted that it indeed is 5-in-1. It constantly pointed at the 5 and the 1 and completely ignored 'surround sound'. Needless to say I shot him in the face with my shotgun and then castrated him, took his kidneys and sold them.

My friend once give me a cd of Windows FD and said its and advanced version of Windows which hasn't even come out in marked yet and if i install it my computer will be super fast! Again I did the same thing to him as the cd seller.


----------



## hullap (Mar 2, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> Needless to say I shot him in the face with my shotgun and then castrated him, took his kidneys and sold them.


LOL thats the right thing to do


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 2, 2008)

Lawl @ KrazyFrog


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2008)

Omg :d


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah of course i get pissed off at ignorant noobs's  ignorance.
yesterday,i was removing my GPU.I dont want SLI coz i got NU plan from this month and SLI would need a lot of power and create heat.So,i opened up my cabby and started teh good work.Then i planned to take some snaps of my mobo,proccy etc to show it to one of my frnd who knows a bit abt pc's and is not an ignorant noob.
I  showed those snaps to some of my supernoob frnds and they asked 'ye kya hai?'i told em this is a processor.one of them said 'wo kya hota hai?'
They dont even know processors,height of noobiness!!
Then ,my local hardware vendor.I went to him to buy a PC game,he told me that he assembled a C2D PC for someone with 8600 GT.
i asked him abt the price of 8600 GT ,he told 7200!!!!!god save the poor buyer!!
then abt proccy ,he told 2.2 Ghz proccy(seems ok) didnt ask abt the price .
i enquired abt the performance of crysis,he told highest settings pe chalti hai.i was just like ROFLMAO
he told that 8800 seris is crap and C2D is better than C2Q coz that bugger doesnt know what C2Q is and 8800 series crap?????then he told that 8800 GS is crap.Now tell me where the hell on this planet i can find 8800 GS???
My frnds dont even know what GPU is!!!!
When i tell em abt linux,they say'ye koi nayi windows hia?'
They think that RAM effects net speed.In that case i shud get at least 10Mbps with my 4 GB RAM!!
BUGGERs


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2008)

Its the unwillingness and sullen attitude of people to learn anything related to technology that irritates me most, even when i try to help them.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok so u all r geeks  ?
I am posting in a g33k forum  ?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> then castrated him


you sold that too?


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> you sold that too?


nope used them to save his generation


----------



## krazzy (Mar 2, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> you sold that too?


No. I've put them in a jar and labelled it 'This is what happens to noobs'. Why, you want them?


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 2, 2008)

Newbs that are open to learning new things are OK; but newbs who think they are tech-kings are a huge pain in the arse, neck, head, everywhere.! 


> Its the unwillingness and sullen attitude of people to learn anything related to technology that irritates me most, even when i try to help them.


You just put words to my feelings.!


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 2, 2008)

> wherever you go, people think MP3 players are iPods. When I tell someone that I have an mp3 player, they ask you to show them your "iPod", or ask you "which company is your iPod from ?"



Happens to me all the time. Technically people are not incorrect when they say that i have an iPod coz I have a 160 GB iPod classic. I go all yucky when people take out their chinese stuff and say that they have one to too. One guy even said he has a Sony iPod.(The chinese one ofcourse)

In Palika, I wanted the screen protector for my iPod. I told him that this prolly the last iPod with HD. He said that you never know what these *'Japanese' *would do with iPod in terms of capacity. iPod by Japanese, Yikes.

When I went to purchase Nokia 2630, the guy at Nokia priority was showing me all musc phones saying thisone has 4GB capacity, this one has 8 GB and the like. I kept my iPod on the table and told that this is iPod with 160 GB capacity. It has 10 times more storage than Nokia N96 for release in the third quarter of 2008. Just show me a phone that is simple and unobstrusive. 

Imagine the look on his face when I showed him the 160 GB marker. 

There are a number of other things like Sify people installing Windows client on Linux etc.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 2, 2008)

BTW It seems that evy1 in this forum is a full-on G33k... Great!!!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 2, 2008)

this thread pisses me off


----------



## narangz (Mar 2, 2008)

I am not a geek. I am a learner.  

Not everyone can understand the details of computing. Tell me if you are in this field, can you understand the details of say mechanical engineering or  architecture? Don't we ask foolish questions to people who are masters in their field? For them we are noobs & we irritate them.


----------



## hullap (Mar 2, 2008)

narangz said:


> I am not a geek. I am a learner.


me 2


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

we are not full time G33KS. We are just people who are aware of what we use. its not stated anywhere that we are geeks. so don't raise that issue. We are just discussing how pissed off we are at our ignorant friends who are adament and unwilling to learn.



> Its the unwillingness and sullen attitude of people to learn anything related to technology that irritates me most, even when i try to help them.





Pathik said:


> N00bs are ok but adamant, unwilling_to_learn, foolish n00bs are very irritating..


those two quotes talk a lot. They describe the situation perfectly.



narangz said:


> I am not a geek. I am a learner.
> 
> Not everyone can understand the details of computing. Tell me if you are in this field, can you understand the details of say mechanical engineering or  architecture? Don't we ask foolish questions to people who are masters in their field? For them we are noobs & we irritate them.


asking is not a problem, determination to think ones own thought is correct is a problem and irritating factor.
I am more than willing to help a newbie in computing if he is willing to learn, but if he tries to teach me that OS and windows mean one and the same, I get really pissed off.


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 2, 2008)

i'm ignorant about those who are ignorant


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 2, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> No. I've put them in a jar and labelled it 'This is what happens to noobs'. Why, you want them?


Ya I was looking for spare ones for my friend.Come to Bazaar section
[/last spam, really]


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 2, 2008)

Not all the newbies are adament. I have a number of friends. One of them is MCSE 2003 and he knows his stuff. Another is decent enuf but he is more into  fones. The rest of my friends rest can be called newbies (naturally including girls). Thank heavens it is rare that we talk about computers except of course the well versed people but in case like someone wants a gadget, I point them to NP or Wazir Pur Ind area, depending which part of Delhi they are in, Give them the model no and tell them buy each part from where they can get cheapest.

My personal way to handle an adament newbie is to  shut my mouth and let him speak and smile to all my friends when he/she is done.


----------



## vish786 (Mar 2, 2008)

praka123 said:


> Ok so u all r geeks  ?



i'm no way a geek.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 2, 2008)

i usually get pissed off at gals who makes company with those whose actual intension is way too dirty[nd we being friends by some way knew their intension] and they talk bout those gud gals with dirty speeches....

i usually get pissed off at them and once has slapped one of em for it


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 3, 2008)

u know it is not the noobness that troubles me but those arguments that are based on lame and totally wrong facts. like the Mbps and MBps wars and 'dvd quality' vendors. basically thos people who pretend to know everything even when that dont. 

i would like to do to them what krazy says and a lot more


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 3, 2008)

narangz said:


> I am not a geek. I am a learner.
> 
> Not everyone can understand the details of computing. Tell me if you are in this field, can you understand the details of say mechanical engineering or  architecture? Don't we ask foolish questions to people who are masters in their field? For them we are noobs & we irritate them.



+1. I remember the fact the I wasn't born a geek but was a n00b once too.
It doesn't bother me that most people are ignorant abt technology coz I don't expect them to be. But what pisses me off is that when people who r in the computing fields(like some of my friends) have no idea abt basic computing stuff.


----------



## narangz (Mar 3, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> +1. I remember the fact the I wasn't born a geek but was a n00b once too.
> It doesn't bother me that most people are ignorant abt technology coz I don't expect them to be. *But what pisses me off is that when people who r in the computing fields(like some of my friends) have no idea abt basic computing stuff.*


Exactly! But then I say to myself- "Why should I bother?" If they want to learn they are welcome, if not then why should I bother...


----------



## mehulved (Mar 3, 2008)

Remind me not to meet any of you people. You all are scary geeks
.


----------



## narangz (Mar 3, 2008)

^^ I am *not* a geek


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 3, 2008)

@MetalheadGautham very nice thread excellent.

my experiences

1) once i went to cyber cafe(which was shortly opened ) as my net was not working that day so i was surfing and all f sudden mc afee virus detected a virus and asked me wht to do as it was not my comp i called the owner and when he saw the screen he screamed OMG ye kya ho gya apne kya khola virus dal dia porn site kholi thi kya  .

and there were girls sitting behind me who also started laughing but it all became some serious when i slapped him but it was sorted out.


2) one of my friend calles the process of booting the computer as downloading and whatever i do he never agrees that it is booting he always says computer on kardo download ho rha hai  LOL 

3) a final year mca student friend of mine does not know how to send email whenever i go to his house he is always playing games and he always says game programming mein jauga mein to .

4) currently iam using a cable connection and when the local boy came to my house to configure the lan at first he was not able to configure my computer as it is running suse linux after 2-3 minutes he asked "ye windows kaunsa hai "  LOL  man i was dead laughing that day

5) i live in new delhi once i went to nehru place market of software piracy to buy visual studio see the guy what he talks

me -> visual studio hai

guy -> ha ha ye lo 100 rs

guy--> ap kisme mein programing karte ho bhaiya  vb.net asp.net c#

me --> i said none as i thought to avoid the conversation 

guy--> mein to C# developer hu mein tto site banauga dekhna yahoo se bi badi 
mein to ajkal orkut ki website par kam kar rha hu kya maja ata hai programming kar ke , maine to microsoft mein bi apply kar diya hai apko pta hai maine microsoft ko letter likha hai ki teri windows xp bekar hai mein banuga tere se achi windows and after hearing that bill gates offered me a job.

me --> LOL  i felt like killing him he like was non stop chatter, 


so these were my wierd experiences


----------



## Harry_Potter1234 (Mar 3, 2008)

let me share mine :

1) one of my friend says that pressing SHIFT key continiously (when booting windows ) speeds up Booting  LOL
2) another thinks that everything should be in C: Drive.When i was installing an software , i entered E . He told : abbe pagal C mein install kar  warna compuuter kharab hoyega
though not so funny but weird experiences... got some more ... will share later..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 3, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Remind me not to meet any of you people. You all are scary geeks
> .


*we are NOT geeks. We are just normal guys who know something.*


----------



## Pathik (Mar 3, 2008)

Rofl at #80.5


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> *we are NOT geeks. We are just normal guys who know something.*


Talk for yourself, I'm a geek and I'm normal.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 3, 2008)

My friend [not a noob] went to buy a PCI-E GPU for his mobo. He went to this shop [whose name I won't reveal out of sympathy] and they tried to jam a AGP card into the PCI-E slot. Luckily, he stopped him on time.

Also, The other day i went to my local Electronics Bazaar and saw an iPod U2 edition, and asked the dealer the price. He said 2.5k. I was stunned and asked him the capacity and he said 1 GB upto 8 GB. Nuff said! 

I don't think there is really a single geek on this planet. I consider the term geek an honour to be given to only those who understand completely all of computing. Surely, there is no such person.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 3, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Talk for yourself, I'm a geek and I'm normal.


weather we are geek or just "technically aware", we share this one common problem


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 3, 2008)

IMO , Calling every friggin mp3 player an iPod might be technically incorrect,
but then again it's only because its so popular.
How many of you say you got a paper "copied" and not "xeroxed".
Its because the word is so popular.Hell people even hang boards saying "Xerox Centre".
iPod is *THE* mp3 player that introduced portable players to the masses.
You just cant make fun of folks more technically challenged than you.


But having said that, I do agree with people who dont learn.
Half the so-called "computer engineering graduates" come under this IMO.
You can go make fun of them all you want.

Just my thoughts,
ray


----------



## girish.g (Mar 3, 2008)

my experience
1. my friend trying to break open my PSP UMD disc and saying that he could    run it in his computer.
2. the same friend claiming his dad's E50 has wifi and gps
3.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 3, 2008)

^Let that English be known as "Indian English" 8) .what is wrong?we all are not native Engish speakers,right?
and count me too!I cannot speak English very fluently as my mother tongue is Malayalam.basic English or "simple English" is more than enough for communication.the role of English is as acommunication link between two different language speaking people.we should not keep judging the quality of English people are speaking.although,I agree that able to speak English is a virtue.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 3, 2008)

@rohan: it doesn't matter weather its tech related or not. Its just all about getting Pissed Off

yes, language is another problem. Our radio in Bangalore is polluted with good for nothing RJs who talk in kanglish, mixing fast paced kannada and english. I feel it sucks to the maximum, but these n00bs here think its cool.

The biggest insult you can give to a language is not using it properly

@prakash: to hell with culture. India IS an english speaking country today, as lots of Indians speak english. English is no different from other languages like Marathi, Hindi, Assamese, Tamil, Malayalam, Kannada, Telugu, Bengali, Oriya, etc. Why discrimination ?

And although bad language is definitely a turn off, we must give due credit to those who atleast try to speak a language properly. I for example, have a bad hindi, malayalam, sanskrit, tamil, kannada and urdu. But I try to speak clearly. Even in other people's case, I don't mind bad language as long as its not intentional, like these bangalore based RJs.


----------



## nvidia (Mar 3, 2008)

Here are some things i'd like to share:
People think that a 512MB graphics card is always superior compared to a 256MB one, irrespective of the type of card, even if the 512MB card is from 6 series and the other is from the 8 series

But i dont get pissed off with their replies, but i try to argue and correct them. Well, most of the time i fail to convince them


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 3, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Here are some things i'd like to share:
> People think that a 512MB graphics card is always superior compared to a 256MB one, irrespective of the type of card, even if the 512MB card is from 6 series and the other is from the 8 series
> 
> But i dont get pissed off with their replies, but i try to argue and correct them. Well, most of the time i fail to convince them


ask them to compare a 6600 XL 512 mb with a 8800GT 256 mb


----------



## nvidia (Mar 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ask them to compare a 6600 XL 512 mb with a 8800GT 256 mb


Lol... Thats what i tell them. They wont understand it.
Some of them asked me to give Crysis DVD. 

I said, "It wont work on all computers, What graphics card do you have?"
"I have a 256MB graphics card"
"Which one?"
"I dont know"
@#$%$^(*
Me: "Goto msconfig and tell me the name of the display adapter there"
"Will that slow down my computer?"
#$@#@$

You think i can reason with people who ask these questions?
My friend recently asked me from where to download Windows Live Messenger. I said google it. The reply "What? How?"

All these people are so ignorant. All they know is how to send a (s)crap in orkut


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 3, 2008)

^^

Lolzz.... what a conversation, and what a thread! This should be stickied just to show noobs how pissing off they can be.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 3, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> ^^
> 
> Lolzz.... what a conversation, and what a thread! This should be stickied just to show noobs how pissing off they can be.



YEAH I REALLY LIKE THIS THREAD READ MY POST NO 80 TO ROFL.


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 3, 2008)

nvidia said:


> All they know is how to send a (s)crap in orkut


LOL .....they only know to scrap a crap ......
i know many here who only visit cafe for orkutting like in groups !
in many cafes i have seen this :-


1. three friends came and shared the same computer ......the one working started orkutting and the others started "are yeh kaun ladki hai .....abe kya photo hai .........koi mili kya ? ,......mera scrap chek kar na pls........" waste 3-4 hrs in that and then go away.............LOL i die laughing at them

AND

i have a music shop in front of my home ......."HIGH LIGHT MUSIC POINT"

i went to that shop to buy a microfone .....
i asked "bhaiya microfone kaun kaun si company ka rakhe ho"
he said "microfone kya hota hai ?"
now what should i say ? cant get enough and i said
"jisse sound record ki jaaati hai"
he said "achha rukiye"  and brought a cassette recorder  
i said "are yeh nahi"
he said "to kya ?"
i said "are microfone sound ko electrical signals mein convert karta hai aur use kisi pc ya lappy mein lagate hain BHAI ! uski one end ki taar ki jack 3.5mm ki hoti hai"
he said "bhaiya aapko kuch pata nahi hai , pehle thik se naam bataiye samaan ka .....aaaj tak microfone suna hi nahi pichle 4 saal ke dhande mein"
then finally i saw a headphone hanging there with microfone attached

i said "bhaiya wohi mujhe dedo aur jane do"
he said "bola tha maine aapko kuch pata hi nahi ....isko headphone kehte hain aur isse awaaz record hoti hai"

i got pis**d off and said "mujhe maaaf kardo mujhe kuch nahi pata"

then i sowly moved away from there........if he would have said more i would have been out of my control "aapko kuch pata hi nahi , aapko kuch pata hi nahi" WTF


LOL

Thanks
Regards.....
Experno.1


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> @phreakout: perhaps she has bothered to learn something after that while you are still your same old self ?


 
People like her are satisfied with high marks and so is she. She got placed during campus recruitment. I wasn't so lucky  

P.S-It's "whether" not "weather". It's getting hot here in Bangalore


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 3, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Remind me not to meet any of you people. You all are scary geeks
> .



Then you sure will die meeting me  



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## legolas (Mar 3, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> 1) Some have a habit to literally translate Hindi into English. When I was in my junior college I came across another student from English medium school who asked me "Are you going to *sit* for the next lecture".


I find no wrong in the sentence you just wrote. Its used even in the US, Uk. Modulation of sentences which doesn't change the meaning are employed everywhere. Its not English/Grammar course. 



rohan_shenoy said:


> 2) And the worst is when people are themselves aware that they can't communicate properly in English but still try to speak in English as if its their mother tongue.


This is preposterous. People who make an attempt to improve their eloquent skills should be encouraged, not mocked at. What if your teacher at 2nd grade mocked you when you messed up your math calculations? If ppl make an attempt, encourage them... I think its all the more relevance of this topic.. people don't make efforts and that pisses off, true, but if you get annoyed for this too, then you are just a hypocrite, a lunatic. How do you expect one to learn then? (most importantly learning... fluency of language with proper Grammar??)



rohan_shenoy said:


> 3) And then there is another breed of English speakers who like to start every sentence of their with a "its like" or "basically". And the big shock is that some of them have attended "English speaking classes" and think that they can English most fluently among others. They think using words such as "basically" or "like" at the start of every sentence ass to their "Style quotient" but only the listener know how irritating it is to listen to such a jerky and broken speech.



This is sometimes unconsciously spoken. I remember when I take some seminars or giving a presentation, I ask my friends to sign me if I keep using similar phrases like the ones mentioned above (usually as starters). Mostly, it comes out of tension. But yes, it can be annoying.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 3, 2008)

^so ppl thinks like Me


----------



## legolas (Mar 3, 2008)

1) "Are you going to *sit* for the next class" doesn't require any teaching. Please understand that. And to my knowledge, there is no special place necessary for practicing and honing your skills.
2) I am sorry if you found my reply *not civilised*. But as I told before if you find people's efforts to hone their skills and attempt to mock at their ignorance while in their learning phases, I am sorry to say again, its the truth. Its hard to digest, but its that simple.


----------



## nvidia (Mar 3, 2008)

I have seen people who argue that a Pentium 4 running at 3Ghz is way better than C2D running below 3Ghz. According to them, even a C2Q 2.4Ghz is bad compared to the 3Ghz P4.


----------



## girish.g (Mar 3, 2008)

another experience
1. my friend (unfortunately a sardar) asked me to write vice city into a lens cleaner CD.
2. the same friend asked me to write vice city in a full CD and i said the CD was full he told to erase the data because it was a REcordable CD


----------



## legolas (Mar 3, 2008)

@rohan_shenoy I totally concur to what you mean, to those people who pose as if they knew everything when in reality, they know squat.

but,


rohan_shenoy said:


> We are expected to learn certain minimum things within *a particular stipulated time*. Aren't we?


is not true. He had learnt, just not adequate. Nobody has mastered anything. We are relatively better. If you can help, great. If not, its better to step aside. I am sorry if my points of view are confronting to yours. But to me, as far as one learns or one has the urge to learn, I care about nothing, I don't judge him or his learning curve. To me attaining knowledge means everything.



girish.g said:


> another experience
> 1. my friend (unfortunately a sardar) asked me to write vice city into a lens cleaner CD.
> 2. the same friend asked me to write vice city in a full CD and i said the CD was full he told to erase the data because it was a REcordable CD


Ha ha.. now this is funny... certainly makes up for a modern-day-geeky joke on Sardars...  no offense meant.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok Guys, I refrained from posting this earlier but can contain myself no longer. Check out this thread : 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81209

ROFL!

And it doesn't end there, pritish actually sent me a PM [twice] asking me where he could get the materials required!!!!

*That is the peak of ignorance.*


----------



## legolas (Mar 3, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> Ok Guys, I refrained from posting this earlier but can contain myself no longer. Check out this thread :
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81209
> 
> ...



Ha ha.. either he is making fun of us or he is really that ignorant... you see Ignorance is *Bliss*

 



rohan_shenoy said:


> If you read it carefully, I didn't say that one should know *all*, but  certain *minimum* things.



Yeap, I understand what you mean. But you really cant blame them you know... Education also has its impact. I am from Tamilnadu. In spite of the fact that we study in English medium, no one speaks in English. That is exactly why most of them are good at Grammar but not in speaking. When I made an attempt to speak in English with my friends, they mocked me!!  believe it or not. They used to call me *Peter of English* I nixed aside by assuming their ridiculing as only a measure of incompetency. But not all are like that. Most of us try to shun from criticism because of social insecurity. I would be glad he has gotten out of his nest and had made an attempt to speak now at least!! Again, these are purely my point of views based on my assumptions, I really don't know a thing about what actually happened with your friend, whether he is upright or uptight or outspoken or he has faced these...


----------



## Lucky_star (Mar 3, 2008)

My friends think that installing an antivirus once is a all-in-one solution for every viruses that they get. They never care to update them. Most of them don't know what "updating virus definitions" means. And when they get these terrible viruses clouded up in their PCs, they blame me, saying that I have not given them a "GOOD" Antivirus like "Norton"(I would always install Kaspersky). This pisses me of most of the times.

Another one is the Desktop refresh thing, on which I have created a thread here. Some of my friends refresh for about 10-20 times and then keeps the F5 pressed for around 5 seconds inorder to "free" the system.


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 3, 2008)

Me: Bhai (brother) why is my net so slow today? my download speed is barely anything, its not even 2 kbps

ISP: Antivirus daalo sab theek hojata (Install an Antivirus and everything will be ok)

WTBF!!!


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 3, 2008)

written by legolas


> Ha ha.. now this is funny... certainly makes up for a modern-day-geeky joke on Sardars...  no offense meant.




what is this legolas  i don't like that

why joke on us 

if u want to joke come to our community and then only u will realize the power of a sikh guy

i dont know why modz and admins sleep when such things happen 

plz make sure u dont talk any thing disrespectful abt sikhs plz  

*I DONT LIKE THAT*


----------



## legolas (Mar 3, 2008)

I am extremely sorry even though I meant it casually without intending to harm anyone, and also meant *no offense* in the post.
Also, I find it particularly confusing why you weren't offended by the original poster *1. my friend (unfortunately a sardar) asked me to write vice city into a lens cleaner CD.*

Still, I am sorry for offending, if it offended you. I take it back.


----------



## legolas (Mar 3, 2008)

^ I think you already pointed me that and I apologized. If you want, I can apologize again. I am sorry I offended you.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 3, 2008)

any way i dont what people think when they talk such rubbish abt sikhs

are they insane or they think we are mad with no brains 

man go to ur history and see who saved the hindus community from extincting

i did'nt meant u particularly i mean to u both * girish included *and to every one in this forum who talks disrespects abt sikhs


----------



## legolas (Mar 3, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> It will be much better if you edit the post and remove the word. Thank you.



I would have if we had discussed it privately and the replies dint contain them. Now there are many replies with quote and complaints. It would be illogical to remove it. Besides, if you read it carefully, I started with an *if*... which would only hold true if you accepted to all the arguments I made.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 4, 2008)

yes rohan u r right . even that fight fought was to save the hindu womens from mughals time was chosen 12 o clock at night as night is the best time for attack on enemy

atleast some one knows and respects


----------



## max_demon (Mar 4, 2008)

in my list there r many but all have learnt slowly as i chat with most of guys . nowdays they r all addicted to orkut crapping (ugh .. scrapping sorry ) . i always told them orkut is bad , i hate orkut like that but nobody agrees . they have competetions on who has more number of friends , scraps like that . (pause ) [offtopic ] i got this message just now  "You have temporarily been disallowed from performing this action. Please try again after some time." from orkut when i was rejecting a Crap testmonial . [/offtopic] (resume) even crap things popular in noobs are that things like pass this to next 5 people in 2 mins like that . bah , i just delete them . i am wannabe geek type . i will be always on a computer if there is any computers in 100 m around me . in my class 100 mbps , 2mbps , iPod like n00bs are also there . and the most irritating part the girls in my class are totally ignorent about technology. i can even hack their password so easily just by using social engg.  i wanted to do it hard way. ) 1 more funny thing many make orkut id WITHOUT ENVEN MAKING EMAIL ID . they just make orkut id . ok leave orkut . some of them dont even know  PDU format of SMS . many dont know netBIOS hacking they just use phishing tecnique to get password . that too phishing page made by me. will post more


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 4, 2008)

u dirty boy


----------



## kalpik (Mar 4, 2008)

@Legolas: I know you only said what you said in a very casual manner, but if it hurts other people, we should apologize and take it back. Like you did 

@rohan: AFAIK, you are a teacher! And from the posts i see, you are an impatient and irritable person.. Two characteristics which should be absent from a teacher's personality  (Again, i meant it casually.. Please dont mind it  )


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 4, 2008)

Oww Cool it guyz, legolas, rohan. 

There is a fact that despite being two separate religions both Hinduism and Sikhism have a very special relationship. One which has never existed and may never exist in any two other religions. Not only at religious level but at social level.

@maxdemon
Totally agree with Orkut part but not with the girls part. While I have met girls who are technologically ignorant, I have also friends who are girls (not girlfriends, mind you, I take special precaution to for technologically ignorant GF ) and are seriously aware of tech stuff.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 4, 2008)

rayraven said:


> IMO , Calling every friggin mp3 player an iPod might be technically incorrect,
> but then again it's only because its so popular.
> How many of you say you got a paper "copied" and not "xeroxed".


I always try to tell this to people. Funny thing I remember from my college is seeing, "Canon Xerox".
But, I can understand people calling items by popular brands, so don't get pissed at these people.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 4, 2008)

^^ Lol! When did i say im against the teaching profession?  I appreciate all teachers. Though  have to admit with most of what you said


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

@rohan_shenoy, do you really justify your reasoning being a teacher? please don't be mad at me. but, it seems to me you will only teach to those who learn it the first time you teach. If they are not up to your expectations, then you get irritated. Its not fair to those who are willing to learn but relatively slow on the pick up. even if they are ignorant, like say the other incidents many people have mentioned, it doesn't involve a active and passionate role of a teacher. Teaching is not only about educating. As a role of a teacher, I would say, your arguments are *morally* wrong. 

I understand what you say otherwise. And a personal question, you are entitled to say a no for sure! Do you get paid?? ( I know you do it because it gives you a sense of satisfaction, but still)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 4, 2008)

@anyone who this concerns: stop insulting religions. Don't dirty my thread.

ontopic: Has anyone noticed that people use the word Xerox instead of PhotoCopy ? Even most techies do that. Back in Ahmedabad, I hardly found anyone using xerox, but once I came to bangalore, the "IT City" there is no photocopy. Only Xerox. How many of these shitheads even HAVE xerox machines ? They either have Cannon or Modi or some local machine.


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

^^i used to call that photocopy but here in Karnataka and Maharashtra i heard only Xerox and  to say so.


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 4, 2008)

Calling every mp3 player an iPod is not a mistake of Apple.

It is the mistake of 
1 Chinese who make el cheapo copies.
2 People who sell these el cheapo player be they at eBay or in palika bazaar in delhi (I am unsure but lemington road in mumbai)and all such places where you  get these low quality electronics.


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Has anyone noticed that people use the word Xerox instead of PhotoCopy ? How many of these shitheads even HAVE xerox machines?


Reg. Photocopy and Xerox, it seems dictionaries refer xerox to mean photocopy (in lower case). However, Xerox company seems to be requesting the term not to be used that way. Its not only used or misinterpreted in India. Its through out the world...
Its a common misconception on the usage of words that happens when 1 particular company ruled for a long time as in

Maggi for noodles
Colgate for Toothpaste and so on...

Even the usage "anyone who this concerns" is not right!!


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 4, 2008)

To the posters above.
*www.thefreedictionary.com/Xerox

Lets talk about poor English..



> So you can how poorly trained his vocabulary was



Mistake 1. 



> And to my surprise, this Hindi-English translation is pathetic even in some highly educated people



Mistake 2. You are referring to the certain phrase you have translated, while it should point to Hindi-English translation as a whole.



> And the worst is when people are themselves aware that they can't communicate properly in English but still try to speak in English as if its their mother tongue. They, most of the times, end up doing "aan", "uun" in between every 2 words.



Mistake 3. I'm not even going into the grammar of this sentence and other mistakes. Also do you recommend that we gag all the people who stutter?   



> They think using words such as "basically" or "like" at the start of every sentence ass to their "Style quotient" but only the listener know how irritating it is to listen to such a jerky and broken speech.



Mistake 4. 



> Hindi-English remix is acceptable for informal conversations but can make you a butt of joke in professional conversations.



Mistake 5.



> They bother least to even try for it and ending hurling abuses at their destiny or somebody other.



Mistake 6. 



> They are free to learn and I am not opposing learning



Mistake 7. 

Let me quote what you said for emphasis. 



> And the worst is when people are themselves aware that they can't communicate properly in English but still try to speak in English as if its their mother tongue.



May I hold you up to the same standards sir? What are the "time stipulations" for learning basic English grammar? By the way , I hope you are not an English Professor cause that would be rather ironic.          

Judging people is fun isn't it? But when it comes to holding yourself up at the same standards you fail miserably. Don't worry this is pretty much the case in everyone. Although, I cannot believe that the current generation depends on teachers like you for their survival. Teaching is probably the most noble profession out there. Yet you somehow manage to find ways to degrade it by setting up artificial boundaries which gives you yet another reason to humiliate average or below average students. 

All I have to say is this. To my friends on this forum. Stop judging people based on your technical knowledge because there will always be someone else somewhere which would probably laugh at you for being ignorant somewhere. 

PS: Before you even try to, don't go to the extra effort to check my spelling or grammar. I know it sucks.



> The doorstep to the temple of wisdom is the KNOWLEDGE of our own ignorance. - Charles
> Haddon Spurgeon


----------



## nvidia (Mar 4, 2008)

_*Out of all these things we have spoken, there is nothing that matches this - *_*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=763564&postcount=414


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

*@exx_2000* +1 





exx_2000 said:


> Lets talk about poor English..
> 
> May I hold you up to the same standards sir? What are the "time stipulations" for learning basic English grammar?
> 
> Judging people is fun isn't it? But when it comes to holding yourself up at the same standards you fail miserably. Don't worry this is pretty much the case in everyone. Although, I cannot believe that the current generation depends on teachers like you for their survival. Teaching is probably the most noble profession out there.



as Praka123 said 


praka123 said:


> ^so ppl thinks like Me


----------



## praka123 (Mar 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ontopic: Has anyone noticed that people use the word Xerox instead of PhotoCopy ? Even most techies do that. Back in Ahmedabad, I hardly found anyone using xerox, but once I came to bangalore, the "IT City" there is no photocopy. Only Xerox. How many of these shitheads even HAVE xerox machines ? They either have Cannon or Modi or some local machine.


Heh!I havent heard anyone unless someone who come from outside state who says "xerox" or as tamilians says "Jerax" .In TN,I am 100% sure ppl says it as jerax though(as I studied there).

Here in Kerala,it is called *Photostat*.though I have seen xerox written in shops.but ppl call it Photostat  .may be we are different 
and paste is called paste only,same goes to noodles also.


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

Not every1 say Jerax  People who have no fluency or knowledge of English language speak that way. I am pretty sure all "nayar" tea stall owners in TamilNadu also spell that way  
Photocopy also seems to be outdated. Source: Wikipedia



From Wikipedia said:


> "Photostat" is an outdated term for a photocopy. Some languages include hybrid terms, such as the widely used Polish term kserokopia ("xerocopy"), even though relatively few photocopiers are of the Xerox brand.





praka123 said:


> *In Kerala*, paste is called paste only,same goes to noodles


  Ok, if you say so!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 4, 2008)

^^photostat is one of the more correct words used.

anyway, 

Maggi   !=   Noodles
Xerox   !=   Photocopy
  iPod   !=   PMP


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

@MetalheadGautham, Yes, they are never equal. But its not ignorance. Its negligence. Everyone knows it. They are reluctant and/or negligent.


----------



## narangz (Mar 4, 2008)

exx_2000 said:


> Judging people is fun isn't it? But when it comes to holding yourself up at the same standards you fail miserably. Don't worry this is pretty much the case in everyone. Although, I cannot believe that the current generation depends on teachers like you for their survival. Teaching is probably the most noble profession out there. *Yet you somehow manage to find ways to degrade it by setting up artificial boundaries which gives you yet another reason to humiliate average or below average students. *
> 
> All I have to say is this. To my friends on this forum. Stop judging people based on your technical knowledge because *there will always be someone else somewhere which would probably laugh at you for being ignorant somewhere*.



+1. Sir, you took the words out of my mouth!


----------



## praka123 (Mar 4, 2008)

legolas said:


> Not every1 say Jerax  People who have no fluency or knowledge of English language speak that way. I am pretty sure all "nayar" tea stall owners in TamilNadu also spell that way
> Photocopy also seems to be outdated. Source: Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Ok, if you say so!


No,dont defend what I said  religiously!.I am very much fluent in tamil,know the ways there  as I had stayed almost 8 years(95-02) in Coimbatore,Madras etc.

Indeed,I have seen such habits of calling jerax for photostat or maggi for noodles are found only in TN I suppose.
BTW,what is the use of calling "nair's" as tea makers?I know many bakery owners are from Thalaserry,Kannur(Malabar) etc(mappila muslims).but dont know specially about nairs.they are  big entreprenuers and cultured,and NO,I am NOT a nair before u confirm!

nairs are not what is shown in thiruda thirudi padam or some old flop taamil film OK?if I go with logic,may I tell u what TN are called in Kerala and other states(karnataka)?
please dont bring the region thing  I am pretty much against this.I am stopping here.

already experienced a lot of tams who have malayaliphobia(NI too!)  u too?


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Praka123, I *did not bring religion* certainly into account. I thought you were joking, (certainly??) and I played along. I was born in Nagercoil and I have lived my life in Tamilnadu. You should also think before saying all Tamilians saying "Jerax". Its what illiterates tell when they don't know how to spell and who just try and imitate what people say... and you very well knew that when you mentioned, dint ya? You quoted "they are big entreprenuers and *cultured"*. This is exactly what I felt to say when I read your post!! but, I assumed you were joking, seems you weren't? 

I am certainly not against any states... even in particular Malayalis... I have got lots and lots of friends there. My father worked there for 8 years and am fluent with the language too. I have been to many  places, got lots of cousins. So, Certainly not is the answer. *No Malayali or any other phobia* of religions or castes... 

And for your kind information, photostat is certainly right but outdated (so it seems). And, its not only in TN. Just do a google search to see how many countries say that. Even Oxford dictionary has an entry for it in spite of the efforts of Xerox company to try not to use the term as a verb. Please don't say you are 100% sure that all tamilians say Jerax.

I did not mention all nairs as tea stall owners. I mentioned it because, most of the tea shops are owned by malayalis through out Tamilnadu and if not most, some of them have expanded and supplemented with photocopying, call booth etc... It was not intended to ridicule a class. You might have also seen movies where tea stalls are owned by nairs and comedians ridicule them (its just for fun i mentioned here.. not to be taken seriously)

Sensitive topics always tend to lose the actual meaning by overlooking it!!  I will restrain from replying to those posts and just point out like you did.

take it easy!


----------



## Pathik (Mar 4, 2008)

^^ LOL, Legolas, you attract controversy with whatever you post. 
BTW yea, exx_2000 is absolutely right.


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

either that or I am not easily offended.  and I shouldn't assume the same about others.
But, I did not mention anything ill towards any religion or caste. I repeat, I did not!! I just dint take up on mentioning all Tamilians saying "Jerax" (which is very colloquial and undermining a literate's potential), rather replied with equal sarcasm (assuming it was intended the same way)!!


----------



## mediator (Mar 4, 2008)

metal said:
			
		

> a friend of mine thinks 2mbps means 2mb download per second.


I wonder if ur friend has started the same thread sumwhere else.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow! Must say this thread has pulled off some really good points.Now coming down to my opinion.

Question:"Do You Get Pissed Off At Others' Ignorance ?"
Answer: No

Well,not exactly 'no' but it depends on the situation.Hate an attitude which is puffing yourself with vanity even though one has nothing to prove it.I steer clear off people who tend to ignore facts & be adamant on their own theories.On the other hand people who are genuinely willing to learn something & acknowledge the fact that you are passing on the right information is what matters to me.

I work for a contact centre which has a certain aspect of explaining our customers how to get a USB modem to connect to the internet.Now these are Australian customers we are talking about.We can assume these people are way more advanced then we are but believe me many of them are just shifting from dial up connection to broadband.During our troubleshooting process there are many folks who tell us outright that we are computer illiterate & don't know head or tail about how it works.I highly appreciate when a person says that because we know he isn't hiding anything & trying to show off something which he/she doesn't know.Heck many of them constantly keep apologising which makes me feel a bit awkward because I know they are doing pretty well.I have to constantly pep talk them to make give them confidence that they can actually use it & it's only a matter of practice on it.

People still feel that if they know computers they know the world.Well that's not the case.I am no geek nor do I have hardcore knowledge of computers but the little that I know(correctly that is) I try to spread it across.We have to realise that not everyone has the same set of brains.There are people who are ignorant but are willing to learn & accept facts.Then there is a bunch who chooses to live with the phrase 'Ignorance is bliss' & won't accept the truth even if it hit them in their nuts.So learn from people who know & spread it to  people who don't know. 

There was a nice little mail that I had in my outlook Inbox at work about Tech Support woes.I'll see if I can get it & post it here.Was really hilarious.


----------



## mediator (Mar 4, 2008)

rohan said:
			
		

> Ignorants are those who don't *bother* to learn


I'm not getting pissed off on ur........, but u may be willing to learn!


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Don't let your imagination and vocabulary run wild. You are mixing up two words, Ignorant and slow-learning.


Before I continue with my reply, I just wanted to ensure that the conversation here is not a clash of both of our egos and purely conversational and again, I insist, not personal. I don't judge you. If you get offended, please tell me. I will restrain from responding. This is just a conversation with respect to a difference of opinion which I try to criticize as constructively as I can. Again, please mention if you find anything offending as you told before, I will make sure it doesn't happen again.


rohan_shenoy said:


> Ignorants are those who don't bother to learn. Slow-learners are willing to learn. Slow-learners cannot be called ignorants, and ignorants cannot be called slow-learners. There is a big difference in their attitudes.


1) Very true. I can get the difference you mentioned well. 
2) Since you are equally inclined in English language usage, I must mention that "ignorants" is not a word. You should have formed the sentence with ignorance instead. leaving it aside,


rohan_shenoy said:


> We go out of our way for teaching slow-learners,that is our job, but even if we do this for ignorants, we will be *leaving out hundreds of slow-learners* who are willing to learn.


I am not sure of this. 


rohan_shenoy said:


> Let me clear your doubt: I have a student who failed in Std.XI. He somehow passed Std.XI. in next attempt and joined my private tuitions(Biology) for Std.XII.


Ok, here I have a few things I have to really mention. 
1) I dint know you were teaching tuitions for higher secondary. That is awesome!!
2) My question from the conversations here is that, to quote, "if that kid after failing in the 11th had come to you (before taking another attempt), from your point of view, would you have judged him and dismissed thinking he is ignorant and that is why he failed??" How do you decide there?
3) They are 16,17 years old. Of course they are misguided. Its the job of a teacher and parents (equally) to guide and veer/steer them in the right direction. Some kids are naturally shrewd. Others lose track. They are ignorant and incapable of understanding the virtues at that period. 
3a) Would you dismiss a drug user and not produce him to a rehabilitation center because he has lost his mind? or he is arrogant, violent and filled with vindictive motives.. Of course he is.. he is lost!! He needs guidance! (more than any)
3b) To give another ex:, if the police were to think that the crime rate is definitely increasing and no matter how the law is and how strict they are, crime rate is the same or increasing and leave it... what will happen?? They are also *paid* and they assumed or accepted the responsibilities, distress and other factors when they brought themselves into it. 
Similar is your case. When you entitle yourself to be a teacher... your motives should be to guide the student. I hope you got what I wanted to explain from the analogy.


rohan_shenoy said:


> "God helps them those who help themselves".


Sorry, not a fan of adages or quotes or proverbs... They are time, space specific.


rohan_shenoy said:


> And as I said, don't mix slow-learners and ignorants. Their is a vast difference.


Would you or did you tell this to your Tuition center authorities or managers when you signed for the job??


Take it easy!!


----------



## mediator (Mar 4, 2008)

rohan said:
			
		

> No offense felt here, but yes, I am willing to learn.


No offense, but then thats an example of a soul ignorant bt the definition of ignorance, but "bothered/willing" to learn bt the korrect definition!!



> Average or slow learners can be improved upon but *ignorants(by choice) cannot*. Hope you get it correct.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 4, 2008)

What a threa??!!! Where is it going?? And all the while I'm trying to search for on-topic posts!


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

mediator said:


> No offense, but then thats an example of a soul ignorant bt the definition of ignorance, but "bothered/willing" to learn bt the korrect definition!!



are u KDE addicted


----------



## mediator (Mar 4, 2008)

IRD said:
			
		

> What a threa??!!! Where is it going?? And all the while I'm trying to search for on-topic posts!


Many r writing their own testimonials, but I'm practically tellin that I'm not gettin pissed off! 



			
				t159 said:
			
		

> are u KDE addicted


Overdose of *nix terminology!! *www.smileyhut.com/eat_drink/burp.gif



			
				rohan said:
			
		

> For now, *I am too ignorant to lookup the dictionary*....ofcourse you have every right to get pissed off at me for that.....doesn't matter much.


U r not being "too ignorant", but being lazy or I guess, reluctant!! ANd I'm not getting pissed off, but trying to improve an ignorant soul who I guess is also a slow learner!!


----------



## mediator (Mar 5, 2008)

rohan said:
			
		

> You see, some people just don't have any other choice than *introducing themselves more clearly*, because unclear introductions(and misunderstandings arising from them) are creating a lot of dust-n-storm and making it difficult to get a real view of the opposite side. Its way better to clean a dusty glass partition rather than strain your eyes without gains.


Thanx for enlightening us with ur philosophy....."Rohanam sharanam gachami"! May be introducing oneself to the students "more clearly" might make even the most "ignorant" soul a genius!!



			
				rohan said:
			
		

> ok.........stop trying.  I'll improve when I feel like
> Of course thanks for your extended help.


I hope u don't feel "too ignorant" now.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 5, 2008)

> You are confusing two word: Ignorants and slow-learners.



Am I now. First of all "ignorant" is not a noun ? There is no such thing as "an ignorant". The actual word you would want to use is "ignoramus". Furthermore the last person you want to teach the difference of a slow-learner and an *ignoramus* is me. 

Being a teacher is more than just a responsibility. Its not about you attaining some kind of high seeing some student make it through the exams. Its about the teacher being able to instill into the student the desire to learn. Your snobbish attitude which can be depicted in the following quotes just portrays that you were running your mindless drivel all over this forum.     



> And the worst is when people are themselves aware that they can't communicate properly in English but still try to speak in English as if its their mother tongue. They, most of the times, end up doing "aan", "uun" in between every 2 words.





> They think using words such as "basically" or "like" at the start of every sentence ass to their "Style quotient" but only the listener know how irritating it is to listen to such a jerky and broken speech.



Now let me ask you again. * May I hold you to your moronic standards sir?*. If so then may I reply to the topic  "Do You Get Pissed Off At Others' Ignorance ?"  with the following answer. 

I am pissed with the way you try to communicate on this board. Please do yourself a favor and learn the correct grammar wherever applicable in whatever time stipulations you feel is adequate and come back. 

If you answered "No" to my above question. Then isn't your post about this English crap which we've all been trying to get through your head utter nonsense? Oh wait, maybe you're just a slow-learner and not an "*ignoramus*". Come back and talk about your standards when you actually follow them  

By the way if the conduct of yourself in your posts represent any measure of your morals than you give teachers a bad name.



> “ Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe. ”  -Albert Einstein


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 5, 2008)

narangz said:


> I am not a geek. I am a learner.
> 
> Not everyone can understand the details of computing. Tell me if you are in this field, can you understand the details of say mechanical engineering or  architecture? Don't we ask foolish questions to people who are masters in their field? For them we are noobs & we irritate them.




Agreed what you are saying about the architecture is right but You know what pisses "us" off? the other day i had an argument with a "Computer Engineer" in a big multinational about his laptop having more ram in the graphics card. I tried to explain to him that it is not only ram but the more important thing in graphics is the processor series like the 8600 256mb would be much powerful than a 6400 512 mb and so on, but that guy would not understand. For gods sake I am an accountant.



ring_wraith said:


> Ok Guys, I refrained from posting this earlier but can contain myself no longer. Check out this thread :
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81209
> 
> ...





ROFL
Wasn't that rude? But it was someway similar to the Amazing videos on tvs, you get to laugh on the accidents of other people.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 5, 2008)

*guys, stop being ignorant about what this thread is about.
now I am pissed off 
*


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 5, 2008)

> guys, stop being ignorant about what this thread is about.
> now I am pissed off



This thread is about some people getting a hoot out of some random person asking a question or doing something in which  someone found ignorant. Not to mention that some of the things people find here stupid are rather atrocious. So a person said the word "Basically" a few times in a sentence. Suddenly he is being called "an ignorant" (as per a scholar on this board) because the person doesn't match your vocabulary? If thats the case then 99% of the forum posters including you and me should stop posting according to him since we *barely* use proper grammar. Since when did Indians started to judge their own people by such standards. Hell , even the British didn't. 

Oh wait .. Aren't you the one that started this thread?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 5, 2008)

I have seen  some people who are very adement.one gujju professor during my engg days is the same case._abhinava(current day)_ Hitler's 
in this forum also..?


----------



## mediator (Mar 5, 2008)

rohan said:
			
		

> Naah, I have too little time to bother for what others say, I will choose "ignorance" rather than be miffed about and spoil my time holding grudges and ill will. Seriously, who has time to waste on lame things.
> 
> And btw where is legolas? I was enjoying the discussion dude.


WTH, preacher calling his preachings lame? Aren't u the one who started talking ignorantly bt "ignorance" n "slow learning", the 2 terms which describe the preacher  perfectly.



			
				rohan said:
			
		

> And btw where is legolas? I was enjoying the discussion dude.


Give him a break, n njoy with me! 



			
				exxx said:
			
		

> This thread is about some people getting a hoot out of some random person asking a question or doing something in which someone found ignorant. Not to mention that some of the things people find here stupid are rather atrocious. So a person said the word "Basically" a few times in a sentence. Suddenly he is being called "an ignorant" (as per a scholar on this board) because the person doesn't match your vocabulary? If thats the case then 99% of the forum posters including you and me should stop posting according to him since we barely use proper grammar. Since when did Indians started to judge their own people by such standards. Hell , even the British didn't.
> 
> Oh wait .. Aren't you the one that started this thread?


Bang on spot!


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 5, 2008)

> I have seen some people who are very adement.one gujju professor during my engg days is the same case.abhinava(current day) Hitler's
> in this forum also..?



Tell me praka123. Would you like it if someone called you "an ignorant" because they ran a spell check on every word I said followed by a grammar check. This isn't the US or UK or wherever. Calling people ignoramuses because of this is just plain silly.

If anyone thinks I'm wrong in my reasoning please explain why. Show me what I have said that is wrong and I will retract my words.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 5, 2008)

^I am completely agreeing with u.I never teased anyone for so called ignorance AFAIR.if ppl are acting ignorant esp students there may be many unknown reasons that which movies like taare zameen par(dyslexia) showed.



			
				me said:
			
		

> I have seen some people who are very adement.one gujju professor during my engg days is the same case.abhinava(current day) Hitler's
> in this forum also..?


I remembered my experience  with some teachers who are stubborn.they cant understand there are students who are slow to grasp,or are not able to concentrate


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 5, 2008)

> ^I am completely agreeing with u.I never teased anyone for so called ignorance AFAIR.if ppl are acting ignorant esp students there may be many unknown reasons that which movies like taare zameen par(dyslexia) showed.
> 
> 
> I remembered my experience with some teachers who are stubborn.they cant understand there are students who are slow to grasp,or are not able to concentrate



Thank you for understanding  .


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 5, 2008)

yuck! u guys have wasted this brilliant thread. 

Shame on you.


----------



## legolas (Mar 5, 2008)

kalpik said:


> I know you only said what you said in a very casual manner, but if it hurts other people, we should apologize and take it back. Like you did


 Thank you Kalpik!! 


MetalheadGautham said:


> guys, stop being ignorant about what this thread is about. now I am pissed off


MetalheadGautham, this thread's *actual/original* purpose is to make fun of newbies or ppl ignorant of computers or lack basic skills in the ability to click "yes" and "next" and "finish"and poke fun at them. As much as I disagree with this idea, which again would go with some big conversations saying what have you done productively? Do you have a journal? or do you have a patent? how many programming languages do you know or how ignorant have you been in learning new languages or stuffs like that. But, I *understand* you already knew it and wanted to consider the 1 special case of ultra-newbies or ultra-newbie-covert. For sake of conversation and only fun, its certainly nothing wrong about coming at the expense of others.


Rollercoaster said:


> yuck! u guys have wasted this *brilliant* thread. Shame on you.


  Pardon my sardonic insolence and ignorance. 


Praka123 said:


> please don't bring the region thing  I am pretty much against this.I am stopping here.


 You don't have to reply, but I would be glad if you had a look at what I had to say because you prematurely concluded some things and restrained for good. thank you.


exx_2000 said:


> Judging people is fun isn't it? This thread is about some people getting a hoot out of some random person asking a question or doing something in which someone found ignorant


You are right on target, but may be you are a *little strong*. It only provokes the other person not to obtain your perspective and insight in your post and rather give sarcastic replies or something. Just a suggestion. you did not say anything wrong. I hope you get the point.


rohan_shenoy said:


> Only about 1 in 100 still chooses to remain ignorant.


 In the essence of giving the credit to the author of the thread and continuing the thread, with the intention of only fun, I will try to keep this short. First, you *coach* students not teach I suppose. why? you ask them to take exams and if they dint perform well you intimate him and finally talk to parents. You never would for example, say, ask the student what he dint understand or did he really not understand and try to explain in him. A teaching profession is something entirely different and extremely noble in cause in a different sense, than what you do. In our school education, the toppers are valued by their ability to mug up the bunch of notes and voluminous books. Its not a measure of intelligence, strictly speaking, but your memory and power to retain. On the basis of this, I find no fault in the kid while teachers/coachers have every means to mold him. Its a pity if they don't.
Most importantly, 1 in 100 is an extremely low measure for which you should feel happy for and fill yourself with hope instead of distress and irritation & try to curb it. or may be, in fact, you are all the more pissed at yourself for not being able to mold that 1 kid. Self-blame is a seemingly noble gesture to me usually happens when people indulge them extremely and excessively and are not able to say provide results up to *their* expectations. while in reality, it might be one of the best. I would guess you are one of that sort. It just got misinterpreted in this thread by you posting just the irritation part of it.

now, if possible, with a few dying out discussions of this off topic, lets return to the topic!! 

*What I got pissed off is:* During my under graduation in Electronics engineering, in pretty much the important subjects requiring some level of intuitiveness and understanding and problem solving, people come to me and ask them to explain how to solve a problem and I explain everything and they are entirely satisfied and hail me as the most intelligent person on Earth, we all know its relative. But, when the exam comes and a similar question is asked (with values changed) and I solve it completely with some careless mistakes and arrive at the wrong answer, this damn professor is an ass and doesn't give any step marks. He gives 1/20 (20 mark question). This pisses me off. I can very well prove that the person who got 20/20 is obviously able to solve stereotypical problems but did not grasp the concept. But in an exam, which was only fair to all students, he got it right. Oh God, this has happened many times!!! (with the same professor). But, he is really an ass. 

take it easy!


----------



## mediator (Mar 5, 2008)

rohan said:
			
		

> If you read carefully, I have maintained that "*one should learn certain **minimum things in **stipulated time.*" Did I  mention that learn everything in 1 go?


Yet u say u r "too ignorant" to learn the definition of ignorance?? It gives me an impression that u want to do your whole schooling again to understand the definition of ignorance!



			
				rohan said:
			
		

> If you think what I said was wrong, you are free to *preach* and practice your way, what you feel is correct.


Its not called preaching, but teaching the facts and I was merely telling to a person to correct himself who came in some discussion and said sky is magenta!


			
				rohan said:
			
		

> +1 stubborness in teachers can be a problem.


Agreed! And a few think that its the students who r being "too ignorant".


----------



## legolas (Mar 5, 2008)

mediator said:


> Agreed! And a few think that its the students who r being "too ignorant".





mediator said:


> Give him a break, n njoy with me!


 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/78.gif


rohan_shenoy said:


> You should know how to pick-up a deserving students and improve them and how to show the door to the ignorant and troublesome students


I consider it discrimination based on intelligence (which is exactly what doesn't happen in say, the US) and its as equal a sin as discriminating by caste, creed or religion. Reserving students the quality of study based on your judgment and discriminating them at that age is not productive or constructive.
You teach a 11th std kid. Instead think of the position of a primary school kid learning Math. If the teacher decides it doesn't get into his mind, say multiplication of two numbers or basic algebra... ?? The only difference being, you can control (mostly this happens) primary kids by FEAR while higher secondary kids are/may be too stubborn. You will have to find a way to overcome his stubbornness and aid him with the fullest potential and no discrimination.


----------



## legolas (Mar 5, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Primary school and higher secondary aren't the same environment. *You can't apply the same principles to every class.*


Why so? How is the education system different for primary school and high school and higher secondary?? Just the syllabus is of increasing complexity. The same system is followed through out. So that argument is invalid. 
If you have the patience of those teachers... why do you think you can't do it? This is exactly why *exx_2000* and me and others say teaching profession is more noble than that. They shed light to all students without discrimination and embrace them. Its the art of teaching it may be difficult to master, but easy to comprehend.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 5, 2008)

legolas said:


> Its the art of teaching it may be difficult to master, but easy to comprehend.



+1000.Wonderful quote mate.


----------



## legolas (Mar 5, 2008)

rayraven said:


> +1000.Wonderful quote mate.


 thank you!


----------



## legolas (Mar 5, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Teaching is about understanding minds and throwing content *in a way that it penetrates*.


So, even by your argument, if it dint penetrate, its just that *the way* you did it is not sufficient enough. and start getting smarter and try different ways of *penetrating*. Don't blame the student if your ways of penetrating aren't working. Genuinely, it would be yours to blame in that case, wouldn't it? (this is just for argument sake, to prove what you said is insufficient/inconclusive)



rohan_shenoy said:


> *Ever thought why the complexity was increasing*? Its because you are able to process more thoughts.


I am doing my masters in Neuroscience. It would be another lengthy discussion which I don't want to go into. The complexity increases *constantly* in all levels. Not that 5th std students are able to solve calculus and 11th std students struggle.. The increase in the complexity is pronounced, but equal increase (which can be handled by kids) in all levels/grades. Again, it doesn't make sense or give an explanation as to why primary and high/higher sec schools are different?? and teaching has to be/is different

Your teaching intentions are equivalent/can be compared to that of Military, where soldiers when they are wounded are left behind if they are not able to continue the mission. And teaching is far far far away from it. It is about patience and embracing the wounded and carrying on such a majestic task with utter responsibility. Having the qualities capable enough to do it is what is admirable, noble, required. Helping the 99% alone (who in fact can learn by themselves) is not the virtue of a teacher. I am not explaining again what is about being a *Guru*.


----------



## legolas (Mar 5, 2008)

*As long as* you are his teacher, you should stop judging, stop discriminating, stop ridiculing, instead motivate him.


			
				rohan_shenoy said:
			
		

> it gives me an impression that you think that it is a teachers and only the teachers responsibility to see that student becomes successful in life


 when the student is unwilling to learn, its not because he want to get spoiled or he has planned his life ahead 50 years already. He is stubborn and its a typical aspect of any teenager, if not for studies, in some other aspect. While you know what lies ahead you *ignore his ignorance* of how bitter life can be. That is Evil. How can he react to what you say if what you say doesn't make sense to him at all. If you understand that, then you would be trying different ways of convincing him what this is all about.

And now we have reached a point where the conversation is just garrulous. It doesn't make sense to continue the conversation anymore. All I can ask for is, think about it.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 5, 2008)

Offtopic:Since when did this thread change topics from "Getting pissed off at others" to "Teaching Etiquette 101"?

Chill out guys.


----------



## legolas (Mar 5, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Offtopic:Since when did this thread change topics from "Getting pissed off at others" to "Teaching Etiquette 101"?
> Chill out guys.


very true. I just couldn't control my urge. I stop here for sure.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 5, 2008)

> Offtopic:Since when did this thread change topics from "Getting pissed off at others" to "Teaching Etiquette 101"?


Sorry for getting this into a hijack but I find the point that he brings forward under this topic that people are ignorant because they lack basic English skills astoundingly hard to digest. Nonetheless I won't post again unless directly addressed to. 



> yuck! u guys have wasted this brilliant thread.
> Shame on you.



If you have noticed the only point I have argued against is the English theory. Show me a single post which I have made in this thread other than the English point and possibly the fact that people feel irritated because someone inadvertently addressed a MP3 player as an iPod. 

I'm going to be as polite as possible hoping that you will be a man and own up to your own standards. 


> Did I ever claim anywhere that I knew all in the subject where I pointed out mistakes in people?


Yet * why are you irritated / angry or simple English grammar mistakes when you yourself admit that you don't know it well enough. What gives you the right to be irritated at someone who stutters or stammers? If you can judge others on these standards . Answer this simple question. 
Why cant I judge you by it too? 



			And those who returned it by pointing my mistakes are welcome. Just for your satisfaction, you guys have pointed only 10-15 mistakes, ask me personally and I will point to 100 more mistakes of mine.
		
Click to expand...

Shame on you! To criticize the people who try to speak English when you barely have a grasp on the topic at all. Yet you address them as "an ignorant " while you can do no better yourself.   



			If you read carefully, I have maintained that "one should learn certain minimum things in stipulated time."
		
Click to expand...

You don't have to go to IIT to know the appropriate usage of pronouns, commas, spelling , etc. If you didn't know pretty much every student learn the spelling of basic three letter words, capitalization, usage of pronouns by 5th Grade. For your benefit I'm considering the time stipulation of XIIth grade. Tell me sir , as "an ignorant" by your definition and a teacher how does that make you feel? Don't like me judging you eh? Trust me, no one does.



			But what you missed out in the process was the "Perspective". If you read carefully, I have maintained that "one should learn certain minimum things in stipulated time."
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I agree with you here. Its all based on a persons perspective. And may I say that your "perspective" is flawed to the core. Who sets these standards? Have you been to any camps which try to educate  people in India? Would you like to know the Age groups of some of the people who come there (for your information I recently went for one and if they call me again  I will go again). Are you saying that the efforts that we take as a society is foolish or a waste of time? That people shouldn't be taught anything more after "your whatsoever time stipulations". 



			But please stop using words like moronic, and lunatic just because you don't agree. It won't be associated with me in any way. Of course you have every right to get pissed off at me. I know much abusive words, just that I prefer not to use it.
		
Click to expand...

For your clarification my post was 



			Now let me ask you again.  May I hold you to your moronic standards sir?. If so then may I reply to the topic "Do You Get Pissed Off At Others' Ignorance ?" with the following answer.
		
Click to expand...

The word "moronic" is an adjective . Again the word is used to describe your standards. I don't recall calling you a moron there. Has your doubt been clarified? 



			Man, why are you blowing it of proportion. Read the posts carefully, I have spoken of language in "formal" issues. Do you get that? You guyz have been applying it to non-formal conversation and then wasted your time pointing to my non-formal posts on this forum. Just to clarify, dig up my posts and you will find me too using that non-formal english(which praka123 called as Indian English).
		
Click to expand...

I'm blowing it out of proportion to hammer in some sense in your head. How does the example of student who asks you whether you would attend the next class represent any kind of formal communication?




			And the worst is when people are themselves aware that they can't communicate properly in English but still try to speak in English as if its their mother tongue. They, most of the times, end up doing "aan", "uun" in between every 2 words. And then there is another breed of English speakers who like to start every sentence of their with a "its like" or "basically". And the big shock is that some of them have attended "English speaking classes" and think that they can English most fluently among others. They think using words such as "basically" or "like" at the start of every sentence ass to their "Style quotient" but only the listener know how irritating it is to listen to such a jerky and broken speech.

Hindi-English remix is acceptable for informal conversations but can make you a butt of joke in professional conversations.
		
Click to expand...

Here is your post. What would you like all these students who get educated and go for interviews wait until they learn to speak English properly? Oh wait, that was supposed to be the job of teachers in the first place. But unfortunately , someone just totally ignored him. I bet you that some of those students you claim to have gotten through those years with probably 90-100% couldn't hold their ground when probably judged by the standards you just posted in this forum. By the way, I've been a recruiter before. I've done interviews. We don't throw people out cause they stutter or accidentally use words like "Basically" quite a few time in their sentence but rather for inadequate knowledge of the subject they are being reviewed for. 



			I was talking with reference to "When", "Where", "What", "How". Eg: You can't use the Indian English when you are presenting to a abroad company. But you guys have missed out it and applied my words to each and every situation in your life. Do you think this is done?
		
Click to expand...

Would you rather prefer them to speak in their local dialect whatever it is? They talk like that because they don't know better, they haven't been taught better or no one got it through their heads that they would need it later. These people are teenagers. How many teenagers do you know that had their whole future planned out right in front of them . A few maybe, a majority? Absolutely not. 



			Few people didn't read my posts properly and it returned to me as abusive words and questions over my morals and sanity. I wish instead of impatiently using such abusive words, if they have bothered to read carefully through my words, they would have saved a lot of time and energy themselves without spoiling the spirit.
And to anybody who replies henceforth, please discuss in a civilized manner. Avoid raising question over morals or sanity over a person whom you know from just a few posts. If you want to use abusive words, please leave this thread.
		
Click to expand...

The only post I took actual time to read was yours. Basically, I think you know more than well that the posts you made depicting people as "ignorants" was a bit far fetched. Not to mention that you felt like slapping a lady cause she said what her job required you to say :/ . That is just wrong and lets not even go there. 
Basically your posts and semantics about your morals are an amusement to me. 



			All few those who explained me the standards to be followed in teaching, I would like to know how many of you have taught(professionally) or did you draw those theories based on your imaginations and expectations, without having the feel of reality? To elaborate this point: I am sure that in your school/college/classes/etc. there must have been atleast 1 student who was so not interested in study, troublesome or so disturbing that he had to be thrown out of the class. Now would you allow that student to disturb your learning process of those 70-80 students in that class who are slow-learners but concentrating on learning? I am sure you always said "Achha hua class se bahar bhej diya. Shanti se padh sakenge". Now I told you the same thing, and you questioned my morals? Do do you feel you are justified.
Don't write your own theories of teaching, come down on the ground and feel the reality.
		
Click to expand...

Ok , now  I am pissed  . Read the above and you will know why. You do not know me at all. Do not assume you know my profession. Imaginations and expectations?I'm going to ask you. How long have  you been  a professor??? 



			To elaborate this point: I am sure that in your school/college/classes/etc. there must have been atleast 1 student who was so not interested in study, troublesome or so disturbing that he had to be thrown out of the class.
		
Click to expand...

You assume that. There is no such thing as a student who is not interested in Knowledge.There are distracted and probably lazy but nothing some good attention can't fix. By the way if you didn't know its often the distracted and probably lazy students that do quite well in the field (in the actual world).



			Don't write your own theories of teaching, come down on the ground and feel the reality.
		
Click to expand...

Coming from you all I have to say is "Go buy yourself a clue."



			I am baffled at such level of over expectations.
		
Click to expand...

Over expectations are defined by the expectations the character defines himself. If yours are low you will find mines will be high. If a student fails in my subject then it was not the failure of the student but rather the failure of me. This is my expectation.



			You are right on target, but may be you are a little strong. It only provokes the other person not to obtain your perspective and insight in your post and rather give sarcastic replies or something. Just a suggestion. you did not say anything wrong. I hope you get the point.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, I will refrain from posting any further unless addressed to me.

PS  Apologies to anyone else who feels I have offended them in this thread in anyway :/ *


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 5, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> *guys, stop being ignorant about what this thread is about.
> now I am pissed off
> *



Yep! It pisses me off when guys start arguing off-topic, not that i have never done still.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 5, 2008)

come back to the point guys


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2008)

Woah! Hold on.Where did all of Rohan's post disappear?


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 5, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Woah! Hold on.Where did all of Rohan's post disappear?


I deleted it myself. I tried a put my point but I have given up. Don't want any headache to prove to what what my point is. People and me both are happy with our opinions and decided to keep it as they are. I am happier whether people agree or not with me


----------



## kalpik (Mar 5, 2008)

^^ Its not good netiquette to delete your posts like that! Now this has left the whole conversation meaningless  If you decide to stop posting, stop posting! But at least do not delete your previous posts! I hope you get what i meant


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 5, 2008)

kalpik said:


> ^^ Its not good netiquette to delete your posts like that! Now this has left the whole conversation meaningless  If you decide to stop posting, stop posting! But at least do not delete your previous posts! I hope you get what i meant


Yes, I know that the discussion has broken and I am happy about it for many reasons.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 5, 2008)

Well.. Good it made you happy.. But don't make it a habit.. Even now i can restore all your posts, but i respect your decision  But please don't repeat it in future.. Don't post at all if you are gonna delete all your posts later


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 5, 2008)

funky thread


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 5, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Well.. Good it made you happy.. But don't make it a habit.. Even now i can restore all your posts, but i respect your decision  But please don't repeat it in future.. Don't post at all if you are gonna delete all your posts later


If I knew the thread is going to turn this way, I would never post here.
Its kind of you to not restore the posts. Thank you.

BTW what would have been the case if I had not deleted my posts:
Someone else would come read the heated discussion and again posted some abusive comments. Who wants it? Neither me nor anyone else wants it. Do you think anybody lurking through this thread wants to see tons of cock-fighting posts? I guess no, and did my bit.

I put up a realistic point and people showed me imaginary dimensions of it. Was this the purpose? or do I need approval of anybody to practice my ideology. What I think is correct in practice, I will do it.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 5, 2008)

That's what the report button is for. If you feel a thread is going of track, you should report it. Rest assured, prompt action will be taken  I had my eyes on this thread, but did not take any action cause no one reported it. Guess i should have closed it long back. My bad  Anyway, i think this thread has lived its life, so am locking it


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 6, 2008)

JYFI, Rohan had in fact reported. But I didn't take action as I felt there's no merit in closing.. just because someone hijacked the topic. 

Anyway the thread is better now staying in locked state.


----------

